# 1966 schwinn fastback SUPER RARE!!



## fxo550 (Jan 29, 2014)

First time i see this sprocket.That any body have any info on this? thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 29, 2014)

*1966 schwinn fastback*

I have not seen this sprocket before either, useally see the sprint sprocket for 66 only.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 29, 2014)

*looks similar to this sprocket*

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321309460650


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 29, 2014)

*Takagi*

Japanese made by Takagi, usually referred to as  "snowflake" sprockets.These were original equipment on Mongoose Motomag  bmx bikes in the late 70 's early 80's. Here is mine.


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks guys.The shifter and chainguard do not look right on this bike.


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 29, 2014)

The picture looks original. My guess would be that it is a prototype bike built in late1964 for advertising in 1965. I believe it could be huret sprocket. The shifter may also be a prototype of the stik-shift.


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 30, 2014)

younggun'85 said:


> The picture looks original. My guess would be that it is a prototype bike built in late1964 for advertising in 1965. I believe it could be huret sprocket. The shifter may also be a prototype of the stik-shift.



\

yeap,look original.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes that is an original Schwinn ad for the New Fastback. The bike used in that picture is a prototype. if you look close you will see a few differences from the actual production bike. Chain guard has no chrome strip and rear mounting is different, shifter looks to be longer and more pointed at the top. and side cover on the shifter looks different and has a white decal.


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 31, 2014)

You can see a better picture of the '66 Fastback prototype here: http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1961_1970/1966dlr_Sting_Ray_Fastback.html

On the following page the part numbers are listed, and the part numbers for that sprocket show as 56 108 (6364). The '67 dealer parts catalog lists a sprocket with that part number in the Fastback section as a 52 tooth sprocket for 1/2" x 3/32" chain, but doesn't show a picture. That same catalog also lists the Fastback Mag sprocket as p/n 56 109 (6365). 

From what I've seen early Fastbacks used a "Sprint" type sprocket until the "Mag" versions were available later. I'd guess that the 52T Sprint sprocket was p/n 56 108 then, and the prototype style never was used in production.


----------

